# Annoying service point etiquette



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Anyone else found this when abroad?

If I am at a motorhome service point and theres a queue waiting behind me I usually put a spurt on and do a bit of multi tasking ie, stick the hose in and start filling the fresh tank, open the grey tank tap, then empty the toilet while all that is going on, then move off as quick as possible.

I have found that having a queue usually has the opposite effect on a lot of continental vans, if anything it tends to make them slower, doing one thing at a time, then meticulously storing their hoses etc when they've finished totally oblivious to the queue. Then they slowly move off.

I love the Germans, but they seem particularly bad with the French a close second.

Just my opinion of course :wink: 

/moan

Pete


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

not really associated with this question, but it reminded me of a friend of mine

we were part of a m/c tour in Bavaria and were visiting the fairy-tale castles of King Ludwig, Neuschwanstein etc. 

It was a damp day and the bikers were getting wet waiting in the queue to get inside for the visit. 

This same queue was partially covered from the elements by a canopy under which, in a straggle, was half of Japan, all going crick-crick with their cameras. 

My friend, aged 60ish, having removed his leathers was dressed in a pair of shorts, flowery shirt and a battle cap, and was also wielding his shooting stick that he used to help him rest awhile from his bad hip. He looked like he belonged at the site.

He proceeded to up walk to the line of Japanese tourists and in a very loud voice shouted..........

"Vill all ze Chapanese tourists move up to ze front of ze canopy immediately"

What a very obedient race the Japanese are when they hear the voice of authority :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Get up early :wink: they like a lay in


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

!Some people take longer then others, be it a caravan club site or an Aire in Europe. Although I've never had enough time on my hands to even think about it twice, nevermind make a thread about it!

:roll: :lol: 

*ducks*


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*related*

Not related I guess but.

I notice in Italy and France, older generations queue jump in shops/supermarkets. Quite a lot in-fact.

TM


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've not noticed the issue but i must say I do the very same thing, the grey water is emptied out at the same time as the fresh water is loaded on and while thats going on I will also attend to the loo.... so you are not alone.... just incase someone else is waiting.... seems very unreasonable to make people wait while i do one thing at a time when it all can happen at the same time....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

best I saw was on an aire in France.
A queue started to form at the service point when one french guy decided he wanted to wash his motorhome at the water point.

Hahaha...what a commotion, much better than mr bean!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Why on earth would anyone want to 'linger' any longer than is absolutely necessary at the chemical disposal point :? Especially in continental heat!
I'm in and outta there as quick as poss!

Love your new avatar Spacerunner.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry another "not related" reply....Groan...

Why is it that when I go to the ATM at the nearest town, the person/s in front have to get balance print out.....then withdraw a tenner....then get another print out & then stare in silence at the slip for 30 seconds before clearing off ?

Sorry.....it's been a long day  

D.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Some people have little control in their lives, holding up a queue just gives them a bit of a thrill, that's what I tell myself when I want to jump out the van to help them. 

Andy fills with clean, I empty black waste all while grey waste is draining, takes a few minutes and we are away. 

Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

No your right Peejay - we have noticed it several times all with the french doing it. At one aire they were washing clothes and rinsing them and took 1/2 hrs to bugger off. We were next in line and got a filthy or even threatening look as they drove off as if to say yeah what you going to do about it.

In june at Port e bassin another french guy took 30 mins and blocked off the service point even though there was room for 2 vans. He lost his 2euro so i went over and gave him another coin to help him pee off. He got his 4mm bore hose out and filled the tank. Then the squeege came out and cleraned the windows. Than the toilet was emptied (which could have been done whilst the tank was filling). then the satellite dish was lowered and after 30-40 mins he pi**ed off. I have no doubt it was done on purpose.

I hasten to say this is not typical off all french people by any means as i have also been on service points where people have hastened there duties when i have been behind and even spoke to me but there is a small majority who want to be awkward.

I supopse some visitors get the same when they visit here but not from me.

Phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In France a couple of years ago , we had to fill tanks etc.
The trouble was that my hose would not reach the tap so I started to queue the oposite way to the frenchies (No offence intended)
Lady p stood behind the last mh in queue as to save our place as it were.
When the last one moved on I started the engine to move forward.
The mh driver behind Lady p was having a go at her and nearly ran her over.
She was explaining in perfect Queens English what I was doing.
He was very abrupt and abusive.
Needless to say this was the longest pit stop I had ever made.
Then another Brit joined my queue.
I need not tell you what happened next.
But I do normally like to pit and be away quickly.

Dave p


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all

I somtimes think that some people do not realise that they are holding eveyone else up. They live there lives in a little bubble. They havnt got a clue as to what is happening around them.(some of thrm also drive in the same state.)

I have been in the waiting line a few times. Ido find that if I think they are doing it on pourpose I walk up with my toilet cassette and empty it, whilst wistaling a happy tune. I then drive off and get my fresh water from somewhere else.
Seems to work for me.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Never mind taking a long time on a service point, our freinds came across a chap last week at Rugles who stayed overnight on the point then was in no hurry to move out of the way in the morning to let others fill with water etc. In end our friends told him what they thought; yes he was a Brit!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Seeing as were doing 'related' posts:

We fill up at our local Asda on Sundays, which is usually after 16.00. we have to use the credit card pumps, of which there are two, both on an island with access each side however the card pumps are both on the drivers side and our filler is on the passenger side.

As the hose wont stretch around the van we park on the side of the pump without the credit card function and wait our turn based on the number of users their before us.

I then use the pump on the other side of the island and reach across to our filler. The only down side (or positive  ) is we cant see what it costs  

Im always amused by the number of drivers who think were going to jump the queue or try to get in front of us. Some of the aggressive comments and driving have to been seen.

I just wish they would make both sides of each pump a card pump.

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's just you're getting a grumpy old man, Pete 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Andy,
I hope you pay with tesco card and collect points

Dave


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Another 'non' related post. Women in toilets. What in the name of god do some women do it there? It's usually when you're desperate yourself so time seems to drag out even longer, but really, all you have to do is go in, sit down, pee, pull your kegs up and get out again. What is it that takes some women 10+minutes to do what most of us manage to do in 2?

Sheesh.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its the hahhhhh bliss moment.
Knowing that you are not turning into a tena lady. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I think as far as the French are concerned they are just oblivious and don’t do anything in a hurry. When I first started going there I thought they were perhaps rude or ignorant. We noticed it in the supermarkets first. It took ages to get through the checkout, they would chat and talk to the customers while you were waiting and being a Brit I would stand there looking angry and tut to myself. Same on the service points at Aires. After a few weeks when I started to chill a bit I decided that they were not deliberately being rude it’s just the way they are. We are the ones with the problem. Our whole lives are hut hut hut! Fast fast fast! They just don’t care. They are not being rude or difficult. If you notice the French in the queue, they are not bothered about waiting. We are the ones with the problem and impatience.

Dunno about the Germans, they probably do it on purpose.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think you're probably right Barry, we've got rush, rush, rush drilled into us in this country.

The more into a holiday I get, the more chilled I am and the less it bothers me. Still think we're better at multi tasking than them though. :wink: 

Thats it, I need a holiday, before I turn into a Mr Grumpy as Dabs so eloquently put it. :lol: 

Now - about those Germans and their queue jumping.. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get yourself away and chill out peejay

I have to say though when you want something fixed or need help I would rather be in the uk than France. 

I love the french but when your in the sh1t it's not the best place to be


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Andy,
> I hope you pay with tesco card and collect points
> 
> Dave


Dave

I use an Asda card which gives me 1p off per litre (it used to give 2). If I put 80 litres in I save 80p, not sure how this relates to using a Tesco card. either at Asda or at the Tesco which is about 8 miles away.

Andy


----------

